# The Ultimate Centerfire Pistol



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Today I scored a S&W M52-1 38special automatic pistol. I had to buy this one outright cash and couldn’t take the chance of trying to deal the price down, and let somebody buy it while I was dealing. The gun comes with 5 magazines, that’s [email protected] if you can find them. Factory original grips & the checkered grips on it as well as some new parts in case of breakage.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Drm50 said:


> Today I scored a S&W M52-1 38special automatic pistol. I had to buy this one outright cash and couldn’t take the chance of trying to deal the price down, and let somebody buy it while I was dealing. The gun comes with 5 magazines, that’s [email protected] if you can find them. Factory original grips & the checkered grips on it as well as some new parts in case of breakage.
> View attachment 475200


Drm50, I thought M52-1 was .38 Super?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ol' Whiskers said:


> Drm50, I thought M52-1 was .38 Super?


No, S&W m52 is a specialized target gun. It fires 38special wadcutters only. When buying them you have to pay attention to frame around slide stop. The “ hold my beer Bubba “ will single load regular 38special in them. They won’t fit in magazine. One probably won’t harm gun but they can go metal to metal and crack the frame if abused enough. A 38Super would definitely blow it back and crack the frame.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

I was mistaken. Thanks for the detail.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

So what makes it so ultimate?

Inchoirn minz needz 2 no


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

The degree of accuracy that is way above other American CF autos. Colt did make a few wadcutter guns on 1911 platform. I never owned one but shot a couple and they weren’t up to a 52. You have to shoot a match pistol before you realize the degree of accuracy they provide. People that have a handgun and shoot them on occasion are amazed when they first shoot a match grade gun.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

IDK, looks pretty heavy, unlike the real ultimate pistol....


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

ezbite said:


> IDK, looks pretty heavy, unlike the real ultimate pistol....


Ez you need to give up beer and start drinking Ensure or want ever them drinks for feeble people are.
Get the high fiber one they are a big help to those who are full of pooo. In fact let me recommend a mixed drink of Ensure and Red Bull.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i don't drink no sissy beer, that's for them 1911 gals...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

ezbite said:


> i don't drink no sissy beer, that's for them 1911 gals...


Yes you do.....anheuser piss water


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Well as a proud deplorable I will openly confess my fondness of cheap beer and Glock pistols.


----------

